# FreeBSD+PPP+Toshiba G450



## xnl96 (Aug 17, 2009)

I have install freebsd7.1 to a laptop and i have internet from orange. I do not use a username or password for conexions he just use a sim card for this to regist to a server and he use a dinamyc ip. I have read from handbook 
	
	



```
http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/ppp-and-slip.html
```
 but i do not have succsed . The modem is the telephon toshiba g450 and i conect to pc with a cabel usb 2.0 . Thanks a lot.


----------



## aragon (Aug 17, 2009)

More details please.  How far did you get trying to set it up?


----------



## xnl96 (Aug 18, 2009)

*ok*

the output of dmesg : grep cd0
	
	



```
cd0 at umass-sim0 bus 0 targhet 0 lun 0
```


```
cd: Thosiba 2.31 .....
```


```
cd0: 1.000MB/s transfers
```
 The /dev/cd0 is the phone . I create the ppp.conf like this 
	
	



```
1     default:
2       set log Phase Chat LCP IPCP CCP tun command
3       ident user-ppp VERSION (built COMPILATIONDATE)
4       set device /dev/cd0
5       set speed 115200
6       set dial "ABORT BUSY ABORT NO\\sCARRIER TIMEOUT 5 \
7                 \"\" AT OK-AT-OK ATE1Q0 OK \\dATDT\\T TIMEOUT 40 CONNECT"
8       set timeout 180
9       enable dns
10
11    orange:
12      set phone "*99#"
13      set authname 
14      set authkey 
15      set login "TIMEOUT 10 \"\" \"\" gin:--gin: \\U word: \\P col: ppp"
16      set timeout 300
17      set ifaddr 10.0.0.1/0 10.0.0.2/0 255.255.255.255 
18      add default HISADDR
```
the ppp.linkup and ppp.linkdown but if i run ppp -auto orange he outpu this error 'Bad device descriptor' . Howewer if i tape manual ppp when i run term the same error


----------



## aragon (Aug 18, 2009)

You can't use /dev/cd0.  That is a cdrom device.  You need to adjust your phone's settings so that it connects to your PC in "modem" mode, or something like that.  You should see a serial communications device appear when you connect it up, eg. /dev/ttyU0


----------

